# Echolot eagle cuda 240 i incl GPS??? Tauchts was???



## Jens@@@ (14. Juni 2004)

Hi Boardies,
schlag mich gerade mit der Auswahl eines Echolotes in der unteren bis mittleren Preisklasse rum!
Bin auf das eagle cuda 240 mit integriertem GPS gestoßen für ca. 300 Eurotalerchen...

Benötige es für NW bei Tiefen bis max 150 m.

Kennt jemand das Teil und weiß irgendwas schlaues dazu???
Funzt das GPS hier auch für das Geld?!?!?!

Viele Fragen, wer weiß rat???#c 

Danke schon mal im Voraus!!!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## CyTrobIc (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot eagle cuda 240 i incl GPS??? Tauchts was???*

wenn dus in Bach scheisst tauchts was 

Nee mal im ernst, was für einen abstrahlwinkel hat denn das echolot ?
Und wieviele GPS Positionen kannste speichern ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot eagle cuda 240 i incl GPS??? Tauchts was???*

Moin!
Ich kenne das Gerät nicht darum kannich dir da keinen Tipp zu geben. Aber ich habe und würde mir immer zwei Geräte kaufen. 1 Lot und 1 GPS. So hat man wenigstens immer noch ein Gerät zur Verfügung wenn das andere aussteigt.


----------



## fjordbutt (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot eagle cuda 240 i incl GPS??? Tauchts was???*

kann dir zu obigen zwar nichts sagen, ich kann dir jedoch eins empfehlen. habe im april son x 97 von lorance testen dürfen. die sind schon richtig gut und preislich auch in deinem rahmen!


----------



## Kunze (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot eagle cuda 240 i incl GPS??? Tauchts was???*

Hallo Jens!






on Board!

Einige technische Daten zum Gerät findest du hier.

Ich würde vom Kauf abraten, weil mit 800 Watt viel zu wenig Leistung.

Max. Tiefe angegeben bei allerbesten Bedingungen bis 180m, die man wegen 

Schwebeteilchen im Wasser, unterschiedlicher Bodenhärte, Verwirblungen 

durch Ebbe und Flut u.s.w. nie hat.

Für Norwegen meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet.

Kauf dir ein gutes Echolot von Lowrance oder Eagle und ein Hand GPS so hast du viel 

mehr davon. #h

PS: So ein`s z.B.


----------



## Jens@@@ (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot eagle cuda 240 i incl GPS??? Tauchts was???*

hallo,

na das waren ja schomal par infos! danke !

@ Kunze: Dachte mir auch schon das das nicht das supersahne teil ist!

Wäre halt easy vom handling gewesen lot ung gps in einem gerät!
auch der anschaffungspreis hätte gepaßt.aber wenns halt nix bringt... 
Die Dinger sind in 2 Jahren ja eh schon wieder total veraltet, und bei max. einem Trip pro Jahr nach NW machts halt irgendwo kein sinn mehr zu investieren, oder?!

alternativ würd ich ja auch was an gerät mieten, weiß aber nicht ob ich dort vor ort was kriege?!

oder kennt vielleicht jemand hier irgendwelche möglichkeiten sich vor der Abreise einzudecken?!#2 haha (meine natürlich mit den Geräten.)

Hmmm, guter Rat ist gefragt!#c 

Na mal sehn...


----------



## Kunze (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot eagle cuda 240 i incl GPS??? Tauchts was???*

Hallo Jens!

Hab mein ZweitGPS zur Zeit verliehen.

Wann genau fährst du nach Norwegen.  ;+ #h


----------



## Rausreißer (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Echolot eagle cuda 240 i incl GPS??? Tauchts was???*

Hallo Jens welcome on board.. :m 
Wenn Du nur mieten willst
klickst Du hier 
Die Jungs sind in Ordnung.
Gruß
R.R


----------

